# Would you eat it or not ? Honestly . And if your think anything other then food your in the wrong website lmao .



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So today DD. Quick story made even quicker . perfect .
Handed pax her food . She drops a bunch of ribs on the front porch .
I said i would just put them in my sink . Rinse them off Throw them under the broiler for 2 minutes a side . 
Perfect . She asked me if i would really do that . Yes i would . She said she will throw them away. 
What would you do ?
My hands are shaky from a medical condition . I have dropped steaks fish chicken on the floor .
I just washed them off cooked them . Im not throwing food away. If it were a pie cake potatoes something you cant wash then yes toss it . 
Am i wrong ?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Front porch? I would eat it. Eaten fallen hotdogs on camping trips.

When did we all become such babies (for lack of other term)?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you have the link to that other website?
Asking for a friend! 😇


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Eaten fallen hotdogs on camping trips.


I cried after dropping my ice cream cone at the beach one time. _“Blow the sand off,”_ my dad yelled. 🤢


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a little dirt. I've eaten worse.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> My hands are shaky from a medical condition


Waite.... this is the root thread here. What’s the shaky medical condition, jerkoffitis or something real? Forget the food bs. Five second rule applies and don’t tell me you never heard of the five second rule!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Hey those shaky hands do work for something after all lol. Jo. LMAO . making milk shakes as well 
Its for a spinal cord issue in my neck .4 slipped disks . One is hitting the nerve cutting the brain signal off at times to my hands and arms . 
Yea so these people will not eat dropped food . 
I wonder what they would do if they seen a coke factory. The Soda feeder was full of bugs flying on it .


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Hey those shaky hands do work for something after all lol. Jo. LMAO . making milk shakes as well
> Its for a spinal cord issue in my neck .4 slipped disks . One is hitting the nerve cutting the brain signal off at times to my hands and arms .
> Yea so these people will not eat dropped food .
> I wonder what they would do if they seen a coke factory. The Soda feeder was full of bugs flying on it .


Sometimes I’d like to cut off my brain signal too...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Sometimes I’d like to cut off my brain signal too...


Sometimes the lines just write themselves.

“Judging by your posts we thought you already had”.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Sometimes the lines just write themselves.


Yea, I get fed these lines all the time, then get in trouble when I rise to the bait.
Like it's MY fault.

As to eating dirty ... everybody has to consume their pound of dirt before they die.
It's a rule somewhere.

And, like you said, when I think of some of the places I've had my tongue ... the floor seems pretty clean.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I get fed these lines all the time, then get in trouble when I rise to the bait.
> Like it's MY fault.


I worked most of my adult life in large corporations. If you want to get promoted you learn a good filter, go with the program, and above all everything must be PC! In meetings people would feed me lines and I would have to keep saying to myself.....don’t say it...don’t say it.....don’t say it ....over and over again! When you couldn’t resist you paid a big price.

Once had a female boss who was no nonsens and no sense of humor. The day after a big snowstorm at a staff meeting she said:

 “I got 8 inches up in Connecticut last night”.
Screaming to myself.....don’t say it...don’t say it.....don’t say it!
Lost the filter and said “I’m sure it was great but dam.....don’t brag about in a staff meeting”!
Room erupts in laughter.
That remark cost me two years in the corporate doghouse before she was finally transferred!!!


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> So today DD. Quick story made even quicker . perfect .
> Handed pax her food . She drops a bunch of ribs on the front porch .
> I said i would just put them in my sink . Rinse them off Throw them under the broiler for 2 minutes a side .
> Perfect . She asked me if i would really do that . Yes i would . She said she will throw them away.
> ...


I say "Eat it" dirt and all, you think your Cave Man ancestors did not eat that Mastodon steak that fell on the Bat Shit covered cave floor, without rising first. Ok maybe we know more then they did about microbes and things, but wash off all the good juices maybe a step to far, a quick wipe with a paper towel will do, unless it fell where the dog does his business...


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I worked most of my adult life in large corporations. If you want to get promoted you learn a good filter, go with the program, and above all everything must be PC! In meetings people would feed me lines and I would have to keep saying to myself.....don’t say it...don’t say it.....don’t say it ....over and over again! When you couldn’t resist you paid a big price.
> 
> Once had a female boss who was no nonsens and no sense of humor. The day after a big snowstorm at a staff meeting she said:
> 
> ...


My filter is thinning with age.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Know a lady that tossed out her 15 pound raw turkey. She took it out of the package and lost control of it and it hit the floor. I looked at her like she was stupid when she told me she tossed it. I said wash it off and cook it like normal, you planed on washing it any way right. The blank stare on her face was priceless. She had no idea you were supposed to was raw meat before cooking it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd eat it.










"Hello Mrs. Cleaver ... how is the beaver today?"
~ Eddie Haskell

.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Know a lady that tossed out her 15 pound raw turkey. She took it out of the package and lost control of it and it hit the floor. I looked at her like she was stupid when she told me she tossed it. I said wash it off and cook it like normal, you planed on washing it any way right. The blank stare on her face was priceless. She had no idea you were supposed to was raw meat before cooking it.


You would be surprised at how many people just stick a frozen turkey in the oven, only to find the neck and gizzard pouch when they go to carve it. Many end up microwaving the drum sticks and thighs because they are to raw to eat when the breasts are golden brown...


UberBastid said:


> I'd eat it.
> 
> View attachment 593776
> 
> ...


Well, a fact, Beavers eat wood...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Isn’t it ironic that there are almost certainly people out there would eat something from the floor without washing it first, yet be paranoid about others not wearing COVID masks, even at a safe distance (10-20 feet away)?

And yes, the flip side is likely true as well. I bet there are people not worried at all about masks who immediately would toss a piece of expensive caviar in the trash if it was on the ground (or even a supposedly clean table at a restaurant) for 1-2 seconds.


----------

